# Crypt wendtii x hybrid expireiences?



## heyman (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi i was just wondering if anyone is growing this plant, and has pics of can tell me how big it gets for you, Im thinking of using it as a midground in a 15gal.

-Thanks Scott


----------



## heyman (Apr 4, 2005)

Hmm i guess nobody grows this plant, maybe i should post in the crypt sections. Ah I figured more people looked through this section more.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Moved to Crypts forum.


----------



## heyman (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is more compact and lower growing than most other wendtiis, which have longer petioles. The plants are densely packed and don't get much more than about 6 inches high with good lighting and no shading by taller plants.


----------



## heyman (Apr 4, 2005)

thanks alot heypk thats what i wanted a pic.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

There is a big accumulation of crypt photos in the Photo Album. See the Cryptocoryne Catalogue. Plug some names into the search engine.


----------

